# BMW 5 Series - Full Detail



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

With great joy I want to show more work I did this week, this time a BMW 5 series with 6 years and never been treated, there was a big challenge, but that's what I've always liked challenges which many "professional" claims to be impossible to do, no wonder I have a car to mark the end of the year, I have to return to Portugal a few days to give continuity to my work, "some" can not do.

* Setup: [/ b]

 Engine: [/ b] Every car detailed with Tornador star and diluted 1 / 40 followed by conditioning of plastic Kunststoff, Gummi frish rubbers with both 1Z and painted parts protected with AQ. reload.
 Interior: [/ b] after the training I had with the company dxei leather magic of using PCA for the skins, this product does well to natural bank still less ink than it is, I used to clean leather cleaning Banks and PCA (Blitz) 1 / 40 for the remainder of the interior, some points Tornador used for more thorough cleaning, leather conditioning with magic Leather and plastics with a dxar 1Z Classic for glossiness.
 Exterior [/ b] This work was this. : lol!:
After washing the rules of the detail was done with the clean Meguiar's aggressive and lower parts of the tar used acryzol of 1Z, after that I went to work using the rotating cap with ninja Lincoln, LC kompressor and soft, polishes from mega strong through PG, GF, PF, SF ... protective glazing and painting the wheels due to AQ and AQ Reload Titanium, tires with Meguiar's, polished chrome and plastic Kunststoff plastic polishe AQuartz followed by Zaino. that in the first 5 days ....
I'll start with the photos then conclude What happened after the 5th day.

 Engine before: [/ b]
2.5 days of work between engine and interior.


































 Before and After: [/ b]


























 Completed [/ b]


















































 Interior after clean: [/ b]


































































































Step outside, say q here ran the "rules" of detail, I came to work at 3000rpm with beret wool cut and polish and varnish did not mark, but the goal was to correct the paint and prevent the client took the car to the brand do some repainting shall go see that soon after ......

 Inside was this: [/ b]


































































































































































With more than 100 000 km and always being washed with system "manual" until it could be worse ... kkk .....

1st test was on the door, half with Mirka sandpaper 2000 and 4000 the other half naked, wore beret lincoln mega strong at an average of 2400rpm followed by refinement with LC and menzernas ... Follow the photos.


































This was the 1st test to have a basis on what was working ...
I went to the true facts, dxei wool beret behind and moved forward with Mega Strong, PG and refinements with the Menzerna menzernas berets and less aggressive, working an average of 3000RPM and the varnish did not mark .... Let the pictures .......
































































































































































































Like the results??
The photos correspond to the previous seven days of work to get the car ready at the end was a detail from a detailer, not like the results because it was noticed still some risk of washes, combined with the client that would completely redo the car because would sleep with a quiet work for my professionalism was not in the standard conditions of a real detailer, the client said it was I who decided everything, then I proceeded to redo the work.
This time I used Mirka 2000 and 4000 to "break"the risks we noted q and advanced to the detail again.

 The following photos of the following four days of work: [/ b]










































































































 Pictures of before and after: [/ b]


















































































 car garage with work already completed and protected AQuartz Titanium 2x wheels, glass and paint followed by AQ Reload the same places. [/ b]










































































 Short demo before taking the car out and see the reaction of Client: [/ b]


























Show Off:










































































































































































































































I thank the customer for fully trust in my professionalism not only liked the 4 cars I made for them in those 20 days that I have more work scheduled for this week for him.
When we do not have to do is polluted mind, I hustle to get to full TOP of the TOP, with great vigor will get in my goals.
Dxo here a challenge to all professionals, work, disseminate, see the criticism in order to reach the best level of detalhameto, just so they occupy the head with what is best in life. BE RECOGNIZED BY THE BEST AND MOST DEMANDING CUSTOMERS WORLDWIDE.
hope you enjoy.
:thumb::thumb:*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

One of the best details I've ever seen


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments .....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work mate


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent turnaround mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, what an amazing turnaround, great reflections. :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

alot of hard work there well done


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

brilliant transformation - looks like a new car!


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> brilliant transformation - looks like a new car!


Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work! Great write up :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

top job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

excellent work


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent work....Specially on that hard rock maded car...


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Amazing results. That's the best I've seen on here.


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

after looking on the forum most days i can honestley say this is the best transformation ive seen yet,pictures speak a thousand words and they do awsome,if you lived in manchester you would be doing my cars


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

I can't say anything that guys didn't already say. probably the best transformation over here. amazing job


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great turnaround


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Turnaround from another planet:thumb:

one thing to ask<<I went to the true facts, dxei wool beret behind and moved forward with Mega Strong, PG and refinements with the Menzerna menzernas berets and less aggressive, working an average of 3000RPM and the varnish did not mark >> what to you mean?

Speed six to makita?????????
I am new to rotary thats why i ask


----------



## ak07 (Dec 4, 2010)

true pro work there,
which range of polishes and compounds where used?


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow the reflections say it all!!

Excellent results!


----------



## rhino335 (Aug 3, 2010)

fantastic results


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

That was totally amazing my friend! what an inspirational job :thumb:


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

cleslie said:


> Amazing results. That's the best I've seen on here.


Thank you ....:thumb:


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

mercboy said:


> after looking on the forum most days i can honestley say this is the best transformation ive seen yet,pictures speak a thousand words and they do awsome,if you lived in manchester you would be doing my cars


Thank you ...
I live in Portugal but I'm leaving for Brazil my homeland ....
Needing is only to say ....:thumb:


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

spiros said:


> Turnaround from another planet:thumb:
> 
> one thing to ask<<I went to the true facts, dxei wool beret behind and moved forward with Mega Strong, PG and refinements with the Menzerna menzernas berets and less aggressive, working an average of 3000RPM and the varnish did not mark >> what to you mean?
> 
> ...


I used wool beret Lincoln, made in Brazil with strong polishe mega lincoln at 3000 rpm, "number 6 on the Makita, PG menz also used. yellow with LC with Makita 3000rpm ... varnish when I say that did not score, I say that working at high speed could not result in court ...
I had to work several times in court to get something good ..
Besides the car that was too bad the paint is VERY hard ....
Thanks ...
PS...My English is bad .. sorry. :thumb:


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

ak07 said:


> true pro work there,
> which range of polishes and compounds where used?


I did not understand your question ...
Thanks for the compliment ... :thumb:


----------



## vinyd (Oct 2, 2010)

Thank you to all members for their comments ....
When we work with love, we have the perfect result ...
Thanks


----------

